# Why Do I Have to Abide by FDA Rules....



## BakingNana (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got home from our local grocery store and I'm really perplexed.  Why can a (big) company market bath products without labeling them at all?  The products are obviously NOT soap, yet there not only is no ingredient listing, but there are no labels.  Can someone explain to me what it is that I am obviously missing?  Am I too stupid to understand the FDA regulations for bath and body products?


----------



## Deda (Feb 27, 2011)

What brand?  Was it local or national?


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 28, 2011)

National.  Is it OK to post the name?  It won't be a surprise, I'm sure.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Its quiet frustrating I'm certain Bakingnana.
I see this regularly.
Here in oz its law to put ingredient listings as well but I regularly see products without. Sometimes I wonder what someone is hiding when they don't offer labeled ingredients myself. Soapers are especially guilty here in oz of selling at market venues this way.
Take heart as frustrating as it is your doing the right thing even though its extra work. I refuse to buy a product now that isn't offered with an ingredients listings.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 28, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> National.  Is it OK to post the name?  It won't be a surprise, I'm sure.


I would like to know.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 28, 2011)

Post the name. We won't slam the national brand, we will examine & discus it rationally.


----------



## carebear (Feb 28, 2011)

By the way, you probably could get away without proper labeling and such.  But that doesn't make it OK.

You will find that many crafters and small business people have higher standards than some of big business - that's why we're in it to begin with!


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 28, 2011)

Zum (Indigo Wild).  Whole Foods is selling bath bombs, bath salt, and wet sugar scrubs in bulk.  Only sign is saying it's Zum/Indigo Wild.  Bags, scales, no labels anywhere.  No signs listing ingredients.  Nada.  The sugar scrubs grossed me out being sold like that.  You've all made EXCELLENT points on our labeling practices.  I stood in front of that display and ranted at my husband pretty loudly.  People turned to look.  Hopefully some understood.  I'm sure their packaged products list ingredients, tho I've never seen any of their already-packaged products in the store so I'm assuming here.  You suppose they actually don't know HOW WF is selling this stuff?


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 28, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Zum (Indigo Wild).  Whole Foods is selling bath bombs, bath salt, and wet sugar scrubs in bulk.  Only sign is saying it's Zum/Indigo Wild.  Bags, scales, no labels anywhere.  No signs listing ingredients.  Nada.  The sugar scrubs grossed me out being sold like that.  You've all made EXCELLENT points on our labeling practices.  I stood in front of that display and ranted at my husband pretty loudly.  People turned to look.  Hopefully some understood.  I'm sure their packaged products list ingredients, tho I've never seen any of their already-packaged products in the store so I'm assuming here.  You suppose they actually don't know HOW WF is selling this stuff?


I would never buy anything like that. I need an ingredient label.


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2011)

"I would never buy anything like that. I need an ingredient label."

~ Ditto.  

I do not buy anything that doesn't list the ingredients.  Especially with bath and body since I'm allergic to aloe.  

There are so many big companies that don't list their ingredients.  They get away with it because they have money to pay the fines.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 28, 2011)

Weird. Their site lists all the ingredients. I can't imagine why they would ship it to a store without proper labeling. Maybe email them?


----------



## dubnica (Feb 28, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Weird. Their site lists all the ingredients. I can't imagine why they would ship it to a store without proper labeling. Maybe email them?



Maybe they send ingredient list but the store does not put it up?


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 5, 2011)

I did the same thing at a big grocery store we visited, it all sat out on a big table...the big blocks of soap looked pretty and I sniffed them all..(not impressed) but besides the name of the scent, there was no other information to be found.  I looked everywhere, the price was there too but no listing of ingredients.   I agree, wouldn't touch any of those products sitting out like that.


----------



## soapy616 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi! This is Emily Voth, owner of Indigo Wild. I came upon this thread as I received a Google alert.  You all have raised a good point about our bath salts not having the ingredients listed. We do send out our bath salts in bags with the ingredients listed on the outside, however a lot of stores sell it in their own containers and not the bags we provide that have the ingredient listing. This thread gave me an idea. Why not put the ingredients on the label made for the jars? Indigo Wild is now in the process of making new labels for our bath salt jars. Customers will now be able to see what ingredients go into each individual salt. Thanks for the suggestions! Cheers!


Emily Voth
Indigo Wild
ANY MORE NATURAL AND WE'D BE NAKED.
1-800-361-5686
www.indigowild.com


----------



## krissy (Mar 15, 2011)

nice to meet you Emily.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 16, 2011)

soapy616 said:
			
		

> Hi! This is Emily Voth, owner of Indigo Wild. I came upon this thread as I received a Google alert.  You all have raised a good point about our bath salts not having the ingredients listed. We do send out our bath salts in bags with the ingredients listed on the outside, however a lot of stores sell it in their own containers and not the bags we provide that have the ingredient listing. This thread gave me an idea. Why not put the ingredients on the label made for the jars? Indigo Wild is now in the process of making new labels for our bath salt jars. Customers will now be able to see what ingredients go into each individual salt. Thanks for the suggestions! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Emily Voth
> ...



Welcome to SMF Emily  

Another 'idea', your company markets its soaps as moisturizing, which makes it a cosmetic legally; but does not meet up to cosmetic labeling standards by declaring only part of the ingredients.
You should either market as soap only, or start using INCI.


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice to meet you Emily.  
I think it's great that you came on here and were so positive about it.
Also, the colors on your Eucalyptus Goats Milk Soap are just lovely.


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 16, 2011)

Emily, so glad you have responded!  I hope you can get this resolved and all outlets featuring your products display complete ingredient labeling.  It has to be a daunting task to police displays of your products.


----------



## The Goat Lady (Mar 19, 2011)

Emily of Indigo Wild, this is a fine example of good-will towards your customer's concerns. My 'day-job' is a social network community manager for a mega-corporation, and I just want to say; well done. Everyone benefits when companies large and small stay friendly and connected to both their customers as well as their competition -- which is my 'night-job' since I also make goat's milk soap!

*Back to the topic*: Soapers, how do you list ingredients which include products? Example: would you list "Crisco" or all the ingredients IN Crisco, or would you describe it as "Vegetable Shortening"?


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 19, 2011)

You'd have to list INCI names of:
SOYBEAN OIL, FULLY HYDROGENATED PALM OIL, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED PALM AND SOYBEAN OILS, MONO AND DIGLYCERIDES, TBHQ AND CITRIC ACID (ANTIOXIDANTS).

And since you really don't know any percentages, it would be pretty much impossible to label properly.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2011)

soapy616 said:
			
		

> Hi! This is Emily Voth, owner of Indigo Wild. I came upon this thread as I received a Google alert.  You all have raised a good point about our bath salts not having the ingredients listed. We do send out our bath salts in bags with the ingredients listed on the outside, however a lot of stores sell it in their own containers and not the bags we provide that have the ingredient listing. This thread gave me an idea. Why not put the ingredients on the label made for the jars? Indigo Wild is now in the process of making new labels for our bath salt jars. Customers will now be able to see what ingredients go into each individual salt. Thanks for the suggestions! Cheers!
> 
> 
> Emily Voth
> ...



Classy


----------

